
How does Google handle `git status` - setheron
Google is the only other company I know of a similar massive monorepo in Git.<p>How do they offset the length it takes to perform a  `git status` or `git commit` where it needs to `lstat` the whole repo ?<p>(Is the answer simply disabling that feature?)
======
tgflynn
I don't think they use git. I believe I've heard that they use an internally
developed SCM.

~~~
panic
Yeah, according to this Wired article it's called "Piper", and they
transitioned to it from Perforce:
[http://www.wired.com/2015/09/google-2-billion-lines-
codeand-...](http://www.wired.com/2015/09/google-2-billion-lines-codeand-one-
place/)

------
setheron
looks like from what i can discover online, twitter has a patched version of
git that integrates with watchman
([https://github.com/facebook/watchman](https://github.com/facebook/watchman))

~~~
guessmyname
> [...] twitter has a patched version of git that integrates with watchman

If it's a Twitter project, why is it in the Facebook's GitHub organization?

